# Euro 2012 Qualifying 08-09 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 3, 2010)

08 Oct 14:00 Armenia v Slovakia  6.00 3.60 1.53 +53  
08 Oct 15:00 Kazakhstan v Belgium  6.50 4.50 1.40 +53  
08 Oct 16:00 Georgia v Malta  1.33 4.50 8.00 +45  
08 Oct 17:00 Cyprus v Norway  3.25 3.20 2.10 +53  
08 Oct 17:15 Czech Republic v Scotland  1.72 3.40 4.50 +53  
08 Oct 17:30 Albania v Bosnia-Herzegovina  3.25 3.25 2.10 +53  
08 Oct 17:30 Austria v Azerbaijan  1.22 5.50 11.00 +53  
08 Oct 17:30 Montenegro v Switzerland  2.62 3.20 2.50 +53  
08 Oct 17:30 Wales v Bulgaria  2.37 3.20 2.75 +55  
08 Oct 17:45 Germany v Turkey  1.44 4.00 6.50 +53  
08 Oct 17:45 Greece v Latvia  1.36 4.50 7.00 +53  
08 Oct 17:45 Northern Ireland v Italy  5.50 3.60 1.57 +56  
08 Oct 17:45 Rep of Ireland v Russia  2.50 3.20 2.62 +56  
08 Oct 18:45 Portugal v Denmark  1.57 3.50 5.75 +53  
09 Oct 16:30 Israel v Croatia  2.75 3.20 2.37 +53  
09 Oct 18:00 France v Romania  1.53 3.60 6.00 +53


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 4, 2010)

*Armenia - Slovakia*

In the first matches Armenia lost with minimal 0-1 to Republic of Ireland and made draw with Macedonia as guests. 
Slovakia made a great performance at the World Cup where they beat Italy 3-2 and sent them home, after that they lost to Holland, the eventual finalist. Slovakia started great the Euro 2012 qualifications with 2 wins over Russia and Macedonia with 1-0. 
Prediction: Slovakia win
Bookmaker: Didnt choose yet


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 4, 2010)

*Israel v Croatia*

BOth teams started the euro 2012 qualifications with 1 win and a draw. Israel won over Malta and draw with Georgia. Croatia won 3-0 over Georgia and draw with Greece. Both teams are now first and this match is of big significance for the 1st place in this group.
The Israeli star Benaun( sorry if I pronounce it wrong) will not play and this is a big hit for the israeli. Croatia ofcourse has more class in its team and thats why I think Israel will have a hard time with Croatia.
Prediction: Croatia win


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 5, 2010)

> Rob Earnshaw withdraws from Wales Euro 2012 squad with thigh injury
> Rob Earnshaw has withdrawn from the Wales squad for this month's Euro 2012 qualifiers against Bulgaria and Switzerland.
> 
> The 29-year-old, who has scored 14 goals in 51 internationals, has missed Nottingham Forest's last three games with a thigh injury and will not join up with his international team-mates tomorrow.



I think Bulgaria is good bet for the win, with new coach in the face of Lothar Matthaus there will be a lot of motivation(mainly that as you know Bulgarian football players didnt have motivation before).


----------



## DavisCup (Oct 6, 2010)

I like Germany and Bosnia here


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 7, 2010)

The problem with Bulgaria Skywalker is that you dont know what to expect, they can lose against Malta or win against a big team, but I guess now they dont have other choice, the win is the only solution.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 7, 2010)

DavisCup said:
			
		

> I like Germany and Bosnia here


Yes, Bosnia are good, I would have taken them if the odds were a big higher.


----------

